# Devinci



## Andy2302 (Mar 23, 2012)

Does anyone here ride a Devinci. I inherited a 2 or 3 year old Milano model from my older sister. It's been decades since I've ridden at all. I love this hybrid road bike. 
She was in her 70s with only one leg pedaling this bike around town. Now it's mine and I don't know dittle about it. I've adjusted it for my size, she was 4 inches shorter than me. 
An enthusiast all her life, even sold me a Bianchi 30 years ago.


----------



## Andy2302 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sketchy searches hint it may be a 2004 model. 
I love it more every ride. _We are one_ @ 500 miles & counting.


----------

